# Eheim double tap alternative



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Just as the title says. I am looking for an alternative to the double tap. I love their functionality, but they are too long. Their length effects my hose routing and I am frustrated. I am using 13mm ID tubing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

How about something like water hose quick connectors.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=Pn3FTvLgHqna0QHanbz5Dg&ved=0CIsBEPICMAQ


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks pretty cool. I wonder if the water stop feature works on both sides of the connector or just on one side.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd be concerned that something like that designed for garden hoses has some "allowable leakage" considering it is supposed to be used outside. Reading the reviews on Amazon seems to confirm that suspicion.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes. Because of that and because they only stop flow on one side, I don't think this is a good alternative. The idea has me pumped to find something though. Keep the suggestions coming !


----------



## john borr (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think there is a good alternative. I am currently using some of those Eheim green elbows to help route the tubing. I also put the filter behind the stand rather than in the cabinet of the stand. This may be somewhat off topic but if you decide to use the double quick disconnects, try finding some of the old all grey Eheim double quicks. These older ones are of superior workmanship and will outlast all of us. You can tell them by the printing on the handle of the valve. It reads "Made in W. Germany". The best aquarium valve I have ever used. I just bought a pair on Ebay for less than $20.00.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

john borr said:


> I don't think there is a good alternative. I am currently using some of those Eheim green elbows to help route the tubing. I also put the filter behind the stand rather than in the cabinet of the stand. This may be somewhat off topic but if you decide to use the double quick disconnects, try finding some of the old all grey Eheim double quicks. These older ones are of superior workmanship and will outlast all of us. You can tell them by the printing on the handle of the valve. It reads "Made in W. Germany". The best aquarium valve I have ever used. I just bought a pair on Ebay for less than $20.00.


I have a 2217 that says it was made n w germany. Its still pumping/filtering like a champ!


----------

